# Boston Pro Series



## azvrt (Nov 11, 2010)

Hi guys,

I have the Boston Pro Series 6.0 lf older mids, and we just purcased a pair for my buddy as well and he is very pleased.

Now we are wondering how the others of these series compare to these.
Unless I am mistaken there are also the .4 series with the black/mint (instead of black/red) passive crossovers and the newer .5 series.

Has anyone heard/compared several series ? Could you please tell me which you prefer and why ?

Should we start looking for some .4 ? What era are the .0, .4 and .5 ?
Are there any more ?

Thanks,

Fred


----------



## bigdwiz (Oct 7, 2010)

I have a set of MINT Pro 5.4's from 1994 and they sound spectacular. I think the entire series .0/.2, .4 and .5 are GREAT and I'm not sure I would choose one over another unless it was for condition. As for the years:

.2 series - 1990-1993 (included .0 mid and Neo 1t tweeter)
.4 series - 1994-1997 (included .4 mid and Neo 4t tweeter)
.5 series - 1998-2003 (included .5 mid and Neo 5t tweeter)

As for the .0 series, the mids (4", 5.25" and 6.5" were .0 series, but the component sets were called the .2 series)

Most Boston fans will agree the "holy grail" of BA components from years past are the 6.4.3 and 6.5.3 3-way component systems. I would love to get my hands on a mint set of either...


----------



## azvrt (Nov 11, 2010)

Thanks for the info.
So my 2-way set is called the 6.2 ? My mids say 6.0 and the crossover 6.2x or 6.3x, not sure. Probably 6.2x then. My crossover is black/red, I saw a 5.4 set with black/mintgreen crossovers. That old ? Cool !

If anyone could tell me the differences in sound between the .2, .4 and .5 ?


----------



## bigdwiz (Oct 7, 2010)

azvrt said:


> Thanks for the info.
> So my 2-way set is called the 6.2 ? My mids say 6.0 and the crossover 6.2x or 6.3x, not sure. Probably 6.2x then. My crossover is black/red, I saw a 5.4 set with black/mintgreen crossovers. That old ? Cool !
> 
> If anyone could tell me the differences in sound between the .2, .4 and .5 ?


I have heard .2, .4 and .5 component systems and to me there isn't much sonic difference. I'm partial to the .4's, but those are the one's I own 

These were HIGH end speakers in their day. The Boston Pro series were popular along with the a/d/s "is" series and the MB Quart Q series. All excellent speakers IMHO. $400 for a component set back in the early 90's is like $600 in today's $$. Boston still sells the x-overs (for the .4 series at least), but they are BIG bucks, like $125/pr and also the tweeter mounts for around $50.


----------



## allnpt0 (Feb 10, 2009)

The .2 set were first. They had a soft dome tweeter and the crossovers were fixed.
The .4 Had basically the same mid, but the tweeter was a titanium dome. The crossovers have a switch to cut the tweeter 3db.
The .5 changed completely. The mids went to a neodymium magnet structure. The tweeters have aluminium domes. The crossovers remained the same as the .4.

6's were red, 5's were green and 4's were yellow.

Pete


----------



## azvrt (Nov 11, 2010)

Thanks guys, for the info !
So there isn't much difference between the mids from the .2 and .4 ?
Great, don't have to spend money on a .4 to find out, then ?
I suppose they weren't available in 7 inch ?

Hmm, so I could sell my passive crossovers for a good price, then ? ;-)

Maybe I should have put these in front instead of my Dynaudio MW160's, which I find too... transparent might be the word.
The Bostons appear to sound a little warmer, which I tend to prefer.
I do like the MD100 tweeters though, might not merge as nice with the Bostons as with their intended counterparts.
Plus, where the Bostons currently are fitted, the Dynaudios wouldn't fit as they are larger. Sigh.
I am not very pleased with my MW160's.
Maybe I should try to find some speakers to replace them with, can be up to 7 inch in size, can be 8 ohm (home audio) as I've got plenty of power on the amps driving them, need to sound less transparent/clear (preferably warmer) but need to merge with the MD100's.
Or I should just get another set of Boston Pro mids...


----------



## tusk (Feb 20, 2008)

Ah memories. I had the 6.4.3 set. Nice speakers for sure. No 7" was made.


----------



## HondAudio (Oct 19, 2006)

There's a set of 6.4s on eBay right now.


----------



## Old Skewl (May 30, 2011)

I had a set of 6.2s back in the day. Let them go with my car about 5 years ago. Loved that soft dome. Not sure how similiar the mids are though. Maybe in sound, but not power handling. 6.2 set handled 170 watts peak and the 6.4 handles 340 watts peak. Something changed. I wouldn't think the crossover and/or tweeter would double the power handling. But maybe I am wrong! Also the 6.5s handle 400 watts peak. I remember my manual stated the 6.2 handled 85 watts rms so the rms ratings should be half of the peak ratings.

I now have a set of 5.5s, 6.4s and 6.5s. I have not installed them yet though. Still building the system.


----------



## SQ_Bronco (Jul 31, 2005)

I've got a set of 6.4LF woofers and crossovers (maybe tweeters too, have to check, think I might have sold them a few months back) I'd let go of for ~50 or so, shipped. 

The 6.4's had very little displacement, so I'd be shocked if they could really handle anything close to 75 watts, much less 340. They have surprisingly decent midrange, but can't hold a candle to something like a seas p18/rnx in terms of midbass output.


----------



## HondAudio (Oct 19, 2006)

SQ_Bronco said:


> I've got a set of 6.4LF woofers and crossovers (maybe tweeters too, have to check, think I might have sold them a few months back) I'd let go of for ~50 or so, shipped.
> 
> The 6.4's had very little displacement, so I'd be shocked if they could really handle anything close to 75 watts, much less 340. They have surprisingly decent midrange, but can't hold a candle to something like a seas p18/rnx in terms of midbass output.


IIRC, didn't you have 3 of the 6.4LFs, and one of them had a cracked frame?


----------



## rockondon (Jan 18, 2008)

Also had a 6.4 3 set. 
They were a awesome set ,and I still miss them.
Sigh!!!


Also a fan of the Boston Pro series stuff.


----------



## EmptyKim (Jun 17, 2010)

I'm rockin a 6.5^3 set being pushed by a o/s Rockford 250m2. Mid-bass does just fine in my car. 

Used to have a set of 6.4 components. Loved them too!

Those are the only two series I've run, both are amazing.


----------



## SQ_Bronco (Jul 31, 2005)

HondAudio said:


> IIRC, didn't you have 3 of the 6.4LFs, and one of them had a cracked frame?


Yup.


----------



## oldno7brand (Mar 15, 2011)

I am currently running a set of 6.53 bi-amped off of two PPI PC 2400 amps (100x2 each)....and it is nice and clean.... 

Before that in my old truck I had two sets of 6.43 run off a PPI PC4100 and that was very nice and clear. Actually had the crossovers mounted on the door panels and it looked insane.

My favorite of all time was the 6.4 set run off an ADS PH15 probably the best sound I ever had.......

In my opinion the .4 was the best series they made smooth, took lots of power and were "affordable" and worked.


----------



## HondAudio (Oct 19, 2006)

oldno7brand said:


> I am currently running a set of 6.53 bi-amped off of two PPI PC 2400 amps (100x2 each)....and it is nice and clean....
> 
> Before that in my old truck I had two sets of 6.43 run off a PPI PC4100 and that was very nice and clear. Actually had the crossovers mounted on the door panels and it looked insane.
> 
> ...


$500 bucks was hardly "affordable" in 1995 in "fast food dollars"


----------



## oldno7brand (Mar 15, 2011)

Ok affordable with the Sound Advice trade up program which gave me full credit for one year on each set i bought.... Started with 746 4x6's then upgraded to 841 components then went to 6.4's when I got my old Ram...... The salesman at the time and manager used to joke I fully used/abused the program :laugh: But I was in college, worked part time and saved what I could for gear.... 

I once waited a month for them to take a PH15 ADS out of the demo car after I bought it ahead of time during the yearly scratch and dent sale 
I used to go and look at the amp weekly until it was finally mine....

Only way I could afford good stuff was one piece at a time


----------



## jimbno1 (Apr 14, 2008)

Back in the day my buddy had the 6.4s and I had Diamond Audio Hex 6s (the Eton/LPG ones). The Bostons were very nice but we both preferred the Hexes especially at louder volumes. But it was splitting hairs really. Bostons probably had more low midbass but neither set was really that impressive in that area. 

I am putting Boston Z 5.25 in my beater car. I wonder if they are going to live up to the old Pros.


----------



## Old Skewl (May 30, 2011)

You will have to give us your opinion of the Zs


----------



## Calum (Aug 13, 2008)

I picked up a set of 6.5's in 2000. They've been in three different cars and have been powered by 4 different amps. I'm now running them active with a JL 6450 bridged down to 4 channels. I love them, they handle the power easily and sound great. I've got a set of morel tweeters and ID OEM's but I haven't even bothered to them out yet. 

Who has two thumbs and loves Boston Acoustics gear, THIS GUY. 

OP, enjoy!


----------



## GRIFTER9931 (Aug 30, 2009)

oldno7brand said:


> Ok affordable with the Sound Advice trade up program which gave me full credit for one year on each set i bought.... Started with 746 4x6's then upgraded to 841 components then went to 6.4's when I got my old Ram...... The salesman at the time and manager used to joke I fully used/abused the program :laugh: But I was in college, worked part time and saved what I could for gear....
> 
> I once waited a month for them to take a PH15 ADS out of the demo car after I bought it ahead of time during the yearly scratch and dent sale
> I used to go and look at the amp weekly until it was finally mine....
> ...


I heart a smart shopper ......


----------



## justfuz (Aug 28, 2008)

Does anyone know the crossover points on the 6.4.3 system?


----------



## bigdwiz (Oct 7, 2010)

justfuz said:


> Does anyone know the crossover points on the 6.4.3 system?


Boston Acoustics knows, but as many know, this is not information they are willing to share :shrug:


----------



## justfuz (Aug 28, 2008)

no doubt. I called them to find out what the threads were on the supplied t-nuts and they couldn't tell me because they don't have the hardware anymore. Not only that but couldn't give me the mounting hole pattern diameter.


----------



## g8rvictor (May 16, 2013)

reviving an old thread... if i need a new crossover for my 6.4, can i use a 5.4 or a 4.4 crossover?


----------



## azvrt (Nov 11, 2010)

5.4 should be okay. Do you have the 5.4 crossovers ?


----------



## Old Skewl (May 30, 2011)

I am pretty sure they are different & use different components. I have a set of 6.4 and 5.4 at home. I'll take a peek at the components for you.


----------



## azvrt (Nov 11, 2010)

It would surprise me if they were not different. But the difference (in crossover frequencies) between the 5.4 and 6.4 shouldn't be huge, should it ?


----------



## Old Skewl (May 30, 2011)

That's true. If you do end up using the 5.4 crossovers I would replace both.


----------



## HondAudio (Oct 19, 2006)

I own a set of 5.4s and a pair of 4.4LF mids. IIRC, the midrange/tweeter crossover point should be the same for the 4.4, 5.4, and 6.4 sets.


----------



## gerson80 (Jun 16, 2018)

I still have
1 pair of midwoofers 6.0
1 pair of midwoofers 6.4
and only one tweeter Neo4t

I am searching for the other tweeter if someone has it let me know, otherwise they will need to look for another place


----------



## High Resolution Audio (Sep 12, 2014)

gerson80 said:


> I still have
> 1 pair of midwoofers 6.0
> 1 pair of midwoofers 6.4
> and only one tweeter Neo4t
> ...


I might have one kicking around. P.M. me


----------

